# How long to wait for a FET



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

Hi ladies,

How long after your bfn were you able to start another cycle with the frosties?

I think, well im sure my af has arrived and I was just wondering if most wait for another af or you are able to start straight away?

Thanks, 

Bendybird


----------



## angel wings (Mar 25, 2006)

Hi Bendybird,

I had a BFN (IVF) about 2 months ago, it took nearly 6 weeks for my A/F to arrive after the intial one so I decided to wait for this next one which will hopefully be here in afew weeks, so effectively I'm going to start FET on the 3rd A/F.
I also think this time is good to let your body heal and emotionally pull yourself together after the initial disappointment.

Good Luck
Angel Wings
xxx


----------



## snaffles (Mar 12, 2006)

HI Bendybird

After my BFN I waited for a couple of months just so I got my head around it all again. I don't think there is any hard and fast rule but I would definately have one Af before I would try again.
This probably isn't a lot of help as I am am not very experienced but the hospital also told us to take a little bit of time out.

Take Care 
Snaffles


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi bendybird

...sorry to hear your AF has shown up hun...we were semi-cycling together on the July/August thread (and I know we took clomid together as well !!)  

If you have to have medicated FET then sometimes the clinic/hospital may prefer you to wait a few months before between treatments to allow your body to settle back down...some like you to wait the same amount of time as if you were having fresh cycle so around 3mths...but obviously this is down to the individual hospitals and consultants...if unmedicated FET then you may be able to start sooner.

We had our first fresh ivf in April/May (well started 29th March) - tested BFN on 11 May  
We wanted to start as soon as we could with FET as that was our way of dealing with the failed cycle, by moving forward.

My AF started as soon as I stopped the cyclogest on the day I got BFN and that cycle was "normal" as I started to get ovulation pains around cd10 and I usually ovulate cd14/15.  The next cycle, in June, arrived on time and I had to have a progesterone blood test to ensure ovulation all ok - which it was.  I then started the FET cycle in July....I had unmedicated FET so just had scans from cd2 onwards to check for developing follies and then on cd14 when I had a follie of 18mm and about to ovulate naturally I had to do Ovitrelle trigger jab (hcg) to time ovulation then our embies were put back 2 days after I ovulated (as they were 2 days old when frozen)

You would need to discuss with your consultant whether you will be having medicated or natural fet as this will usually determine how soon you can start fet.

We're having another couple of months break (with a holiday !!!   ), follow up appt with consultant towards end of Sept and hope to do fet again Oct/Nov with our last 2 snowbabies.

Personally we've found the way we deal with the recent BFN's is to look towards the next treatment but thats our choice and some people may find they need longer as its all such an emotional & physical drain.

Wishing you loads of luck hun 
Take care
Natasha


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

Natasha,

Thanks for being so informative, that has really given me info on this so thanks. ( i was secretly hoping you would find this post and reply    )

I feel the same regarding moving on.  I am ready to start as soon as i can as waiting around for me wastes time and seems to make me stress out about it all, but i do consider that some couples will need to have a few months for a  break.

I'm going to call the clinic on Monday which is test day as i still have to test, and will arrange my follow up meeting to discuss fet.

Thanks again.

Good luck with your next fet cycle   

Love to you,

Bendybird.xx


----------



## ritzi (Feb 18, 2006)

bendybird

sorry for you BFN.... 

just to encourage you on my IVF BFN in feb i had my follow up a week later while i had AF and to my shock and delight they scanned me and i was able to start on FET meds that day! 
so only 5 weeks after my IVF BFN i had my FET BFP! (sadly i m/c at 9wks).

while some people do need time etc, for me doing a back to back cycle was just what i needed to keep me hoping and focussed and stop me moping around the house 

good luck in whatever you decide (it was a cromwell clinic that let me do this)

nichola.x


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Bendy-Hi honey, as you know i had a scan today which showed bubs heart had stopped i want to start asap with my frosties probably medicated as my cycle is all over the place, any ideas bendy we may be cycle buddies


----------



## Red Admiral (May 15, 2006)

Hi Bendy,

sorry to hear your news.     I was on the july/august board with you and have my treatment stopped after EC as I was a high risk for OHSS.  All my embies were frozen and I was told by my clinc that you have to have a bleed at the end of the treatment, one normal period and then treatment would start on the next period.  This means I can't start until October,   I don't know if they make evryone wait that length of time or if it is because I was over responding.

take care

Red


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

HI Bendy - Your clinic might have a set time-frame for that. Mine told me I had to wait three months before doing FET after a failed IVF. However, with my EP last time they just said whenever I was ready after two months as my cycles went right back to pretty much normal ... Im only just ready now nearly 10 months later 

Good luck! Kyla xx


----------



## pupz (Aug 12, 2006)

bendy bird-glad i found this as you've just posed the very question I will be asking my clinic on monday when I get official bfn after medicated fet. A few days ago I was thinking that I would def go straight into another one if allowed but now I'm thinking that I will wait for another af instead which would mean i would probably be ready again for a transfer touch wood in november.

I've got 3 snow babies left. I've never managed a fresh transfer.

i think my haste was  due to the disappointment and in fact it might be sensible physically and mentally to wait it out. Also i'm woried that using the af that will come next week is not as good since it won't be a 'normal' one if you see what I mean. 

That said if I have to wait 3 afs I think I'll go off my head.

i'll let you know what the hosp says though i don't think my file will be reviewed ( at a meeting that I don't get to attend) till a week today.

Also I'd like to know if there are any adjustments that can be made to the managment of the cycle to increase chances perhaps by changing the drug doses or the like since what I do know after  2 bfn's is that doing the way I have ain't working.

I don't seem to ovulate at all by the way  hance why i am doing medicated fet.

let me know what you are told.


----------

